# Today's Crash on Conzelman (Marin Headlands)



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Any idea what happend this afternoon?

The road was closed when we got there. The Park Police said that one rider crashed on the steep section of Conzelman (heading west) at the decreasing radius right hander.

Word is that there were serious injuries.

Several EMS units responded. Saw two officers with measuring tape at that corner.

Looking at the skid, it's as if the rider went into the railing at about a 30-degree angle.

Seems like an odd way to biff it if speed was the only issue.

Wondering if there was a vehicle stopped on the road. I've had that happen more times than I'd like to remember.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

If it is the first turn coming off the top, I also have seen many people in cars stopped there and enjoying the view. Wish they would put up no stopping signs there - the signs only say no parking, which means stopping is likely actually legal. 

I now always start down slow until I can see all the way around the corner. And I also watch to see what cars are starting down as I work my way past the parking area at top.

There was a post here a while back about rangers with radar down about where the new trail crosses. That stretch of road is 15 mph, which would be real easy to exceed on a bike.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

It was on the 3rd turn.

The first is a righ hander, second is a gentle left, third is a decreasing radius right.

I think that it's the 'decreasing radius' part that gets 'em.

I stopped yesterday to look at the skid. Didn't want to be a jerk but figured it might be a good idea to try to learn something.

The skid started on the in-side (right hand) part of the road and took a straight line across the road and into the railing. You could see where the pedals scuffed the blacktop when the rider clearly laid it down.

The lesson here may be that you're hard pressed to complete a decreasing radius turn if you set up on the in-side.

I always set up on the outside for that turn.

Not saying my bike handling skills are more than on level above wormspit, but that's always been my line through that turn.

Only done it a few thousand times, but I guess it works.


----------

